# thoughts and prayers for my dad



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hey ladies, i'm not a very religious person but i believe in the strength of thoughts and prayers, last night at about 7 my mom called and said "come over here is something wrong with your dad", they live a few minutes from me so it didnt take long, as I got there the EMT's had basically just brought him back to life, for 3-4 minutes his heart and breathing stopped (took 4 tries on the defibulator thingy), I stayed at the hospital all night so my mom could rest (she has heart problems herself and they're both in their later 50's), anyway, we still dont know much or what has really happened, he is on a respirator which they hope to ween him off of later today along with the sedation to see if he comes around, his heart rate is low but good and thats a positive, the scary thing is my dad is a big man and they had a problem getting his air tube in and they say he went without oxygen longer than they like them too, so at this point we're praying there is no perm brain damage, thanks in advance for any thoughts and prayers you can send his way, after a short nap i'm going back to the hospital and may not post again for awhile



Joe


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I truly believe in the power of prayer..I'll be praying for him and for your family today.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Your family will be in my thoughts Joe.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, Joe. Your dad is most certainly in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe, Sending warm thoughts and positive energy to your dad............

Your parents are really young! I sincerely hope that your dad will get excellent medical treatment and this can be corrected. Please take care of yourself too and keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

My prayers have already started and will continue. My uncle (more a father to me) had a massive heart attack when he was 59 years old and it seems your story is very similiar....medicine today does amazing things and my uncle is proof...it has been 6 years since then and he is doing awesome. I have faith that God has a plan...

Prayers will always be with you and your family...























Susan


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Joe, i am so sorry yous dad is sick. Prayers and positive thoughts are coming your way. Please keep us updated with his progress. We`ll be thinking about him








and your family too


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Thoughts and Prayers to you and your family


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe, as a Cardiac Nurse I know how serious and how terrifying this is for you all. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Ginny


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Joe you have my thoughts and prayers. Your dad is very young, let's hope that works in his favor.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2006)

Joe, you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Meli2728 (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Your whole family is in my prayers..


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sending prayers[attachment=5550:attachment] & positive thoughts & well wishes.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Joe, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, in the Bible, it states that where 2 or more agree in prayer, it shall be done. Your father has so many people here praying for him, I am just waiting on that good report from you. Do you mind giving us his first name so that I can add him to our church's prayer chain? As another poster said, your father is very young. I pray he recovers fully and you have him around for many, many years. I will also pray for rest and peace for you and your family in this situation.


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe, You can be absolutely assured your Dad is in my prayers. We have benefitted many times from the power of prayers... even to the surprise of the "experts"....So trust and believe they will do thier "job" for your Dad.
Will put some in for your Mom too...know this is a terrible worry for her too. ( Oh yes for you too!)


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> hey ladies, i'm not a very religious person but i believe in the strength of thoughts and prayers, last night at about 7 my mom called and said "come over here is something wrong with your dad", they live a few minutes from me so it didnt take long, as I got there the EMT's had basically just brought him back to life, for 3-4 minutes his heart and breathing stopped (took 4 tries on the defibulator thingy), I stayed at the hospital all night so my mom could rest (she has heart problems herself and they're both in their later 50's), anyway, we still dont know much or what has really happened, he is on a respirator which they hope to ween him off of later today along with the sedation to see if he comes around, his heart rate is low but good and thats a positive, the scary thing is my dad is a big man and they had a problem getting his air tube in and they say he went without oxygen longer than they like them too, so at this point we're praying there is no perm brain damage, thanks in advance for any thoughts and prayers you can send his way, after a short nap i'm going back to the hospital and may not post again for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> Joe[/B]


How scary!!







You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow Joe. He is so young! I will pray and hope that he gets out quick. I hope they can find why that happened. My dad's heart beat is always 40 or less and sometimes it stops for 10 second, he gets very scared. I really don't know how he does it. Please make him do more exercise if he doesn't do any. or at least go for long walks. But I believe he will be just fine


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I believe very strongly in the power of prayer ~ your father and family are in my prayers !


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Warm wishes to you and your family, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Joe, I am so sorry that you all have to go through this time of stress, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Please keep us posted on all changes.







Julia


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Joe, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks every one, it means sooooo much, i am off to the hospital again, gregswife, my dads name is Joe too


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

I am really sorry your father and family are going through this. I hope he makes a full and speedy recovery. It must be so scary to watch this happen to your parent. He is very young! I will remeber him in my prayers.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your family.....and for your dad to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to your father and family


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

You're all in my thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your dad. He certainly will be in my thoughts. My uncle had 3 heart attacks and died at the end from something else. Sending healing energy for his highest good.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dad Joe. Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Sending positve thoughts and prayers to your dad Joe and also to your mom who I am sure is worrying, and also to you and your family.
I just want to add that my mom went into cardiac arrest and she lived a further 30 years after that, please keep the faith Joe


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

All our best for your dad, he is still very young, hopefully he will pull through ok. I worry about mine all the time, he is in his 70's with a not so great heart. My thoughts will be with you....I was about to call my pops overseas, now, too.

Hope he turns out ok.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Joe, I am so sorry that your father isn't well. I will remember him in my intentions. Please take good care of yourself and your mother.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Joe,

We will add your Father and Mother to our Prayer Circle, along with your other family members. They seem way too young to have such problems, to me.









Although my Father also had a MASSIVE heart attack when he was 58 and he is still with us, 6 years after. 

Take care of YOURSELF, stress eats at our bodies with nasty results.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Joe, your family is in my prayers. I hope there is great improvment by now.

Just want you to hear a positive story on heart problems. My Dad had his first heart attack when he was in his late 30's. He has had 3 open heart surgery's since then. He is 72 now and in better shape then ever. We weren't "religious" either. But I'll tell you what, we sure became totally depentant on our Lord and Saviour in all these years! He trully is awesome and amazing. God bless you all!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, I'm so sorry to hear that. I know this is an anxious time for you and you can rest assured that I and many, many others here will be praying for a quick and full recovery for your dad.


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Joe,
Your Dad and your whole family is in my thoughts and prayers







Hoping you receive good news soon.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad! These things are always so terrifying. We'll send our best healing thoughts his way.


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with your Dad, your Mom, You and all your family. It's so frightening when those we love are ill.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Joe,Many hugs&prayers to all of you.The prayers will continue as long as they need too.Stay strong & positive


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

positive thoughts and prayers coming from ohio









noselicks from a buttercup,
ann marie and bc


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)




----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope all is going well at the hospital. I'm keeping your dad, your mom, you and yours in my prayers,
Joe. Lots of positive energy going out to you.
Brit


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe, I'm so sorry







Your father and family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

My prayers and thought are with your father and your family.








Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Sending lots and lots of




























, prayers and thoughts for you and your family Joe.

Hope he gets better real quick! 

He's not much older than me! So he is still a young rooster! 

[attachment=5578:attachment]

Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Any updates Joe? I've been thinking about you this morning wondering how the night went.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Any updates Joe? I've been thinking about you this morning wondering how the night went.[/B]



Same here. I hope you get a minute to post an update.

Thoughts and prayers for your father and your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Joe, thoughts and prayers are still coming your way, I am hoping your dad is improving and also that your mum it doing ok too
 






Take care and know that you are all in our thoughts and prayers here in your time of worry


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Joe, positive thoughts and many prayers are coming your way.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Joe







I just read about your dad this morning and my thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone, it really is comforting and appreciated all the thoughts, comments and prayers

just a very quick update and its off to the hospital again: dad is doing better but still in critical condition but stable, he didnt have a heart attack or stroke, it was a arythmatic(sp) imbalance that through his heart out of wack and it just stopped, quit working all together, he is stil not completely breathing on his own but his heart rate and blood preasures are steady, the good news so far is late yesterday they reduced his sedation and he woke up, he acknowledged me and the nurse (i was the only one in the room at the time, it was joyous and nerve racking at the same time) , he nodded yes and no to our questions, he squeezed our hands and moved his arms, legs, toes, etc, he had a 7-8 minute total lack of oxygen so this is very encouraging news that he is responding, it will still be a few days when they remove the tubes from his nose/throat before they can asses any speach or memory damage but so far he seems to recognize and respond to everyone in the family, a true answer to our prayers, the doctors say he will most likely have to have a mini defilibrator(sp) inserted into his chest so in the future when/if it stops again it will automatically try to shock it back into rythem

i will most likely be there all day again and will try to update again, thanks again to everyone


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Joe thoughts and prayers your way... Great news you've had some positive signs. Hang in there!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Joe, what fantastic news







. This really sounds encouraging and how wonderful that this is something that can be fixed. What a great time that we live in with the miracles of modern medicine. I am really looking forward to the time when he is back home. Please give him this







from Bijou and me.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Joe, I am so sorry to read about your dad. Please know that we will keep you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. Please take care of yourself too.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe, I am so glad to hear that the news is good. Thanks for taking the time to update us and I will continue to put your dad in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy to hear the positive news. Hope he improves every day.







's to you and your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you Joe for taking the time to let us know how your dad is doing







your positive news is very comforting to all as we are very concerned.
I am so pleased to hear that your dad is responding well














my thoughts and prayers will continue for you all and especially for your dad, that he can make a steady recovery and be back to his normal self very soon


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Joe, such a sad thing but glad you heard some good news. You, your father, and your family will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok, thats really good that he responded. now he is just going to get better everyday. this is great







we continue to pray.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

I just saw this today and wanted to say I will keep your dad and you and family in my prayers. Thanks for the update, it sounds like he is moving in the right direction.


----------



## starwedd (Feb 2, 2006)

Your father, and your entire family will be in our prayers also. Take care and think positive.

Lourdes


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Joe thank you for the update about your Father. Encouraging news. 

We will keep prayers going for all your family. Remember a "burnt" out Joe is good for no one. Take time for yourself please.

Sincerely,
Melanie


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks everyone for the continued support, I am too tired to type up a lengthy update but things are improving, tommorow the plan is to come off the ventilator and we'll get a better idea of any extended damage like speech or memory but as drugged as he is now he is very alert, somewhat grumpy (a good sign) and recognizes everyone in the family, he gets pretty emotional seeing my mom and also when he saw my brothers son yesterday and mine today, he loves his "grandbabies", its very frustrating for us and him because he hasnt been able to speak yet but we're praying tommorow when the tube comes out he starts barking some orders at us









thanks again


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> thanks everyone for the continued support, I am too tired to type up a lengthy update but things are improving, tommorow the plan is to come off the ventilator and we'll get a better idea of any extended damage like speech or memory but as drugged as he is now he is very alert, somewhat grumpy (a good sign) and recognizes everyone in the family, he gets pretty emotional seeing my mom and also when he saw my brothers son yesterday and mine today, he loves his "grandbabies", its very frustrating for us and him because he hasnt been able to speak yet but we're praying tommorow when the tube comes out he starts barking some orders at us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT news Joe, thank you for again this update!







to your whole family.

Sincerely,
Melanie


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Sending Prayers to your way. YOu are in my thoughts and prayers. 
[attachment=5616:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> thanks everyone for the continued support, I am too tired to type up a lengthy update but things are improving, tommorow the plan is to come off the ventilator and we'll get a better idea of any extended damage like speech or memory but as drugged as he is now he is very alert, somewhat grumpy (a good sign) and recognizes everyone in the family, he gets pretty emotional seeing my mom and also when he saw my brothers son yesterday and mine today, he loves his "grandbabies", its very frustrating for us and him because he hasnt been able to speak yet but we're praying tommorow when the tube comes out he starts barking some orders at us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sending thoughts and prayers that your father is able to speak when the ventilator is removed.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Continued postive thoughts for your dad, and your entire family, for the best possible results.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

Such a stressful time...but it seems that your dad has turned a corner. I have found with my Uncle that once he was finally off the resperator and able to join us in the here and now that he had so much going on within that he would be forgetfull so please don't get upset if your dad seems a bit different in the beginning...it may not be lasting but just the stress of what he has been through.

My prayers are with all of your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Joe it sounds as though your dad is on the road to recovery and I am sure hoping that he will be able to talk to you all once the ventilator is removed. Seeing his family around him is the best medicine and encouragement he could have. I am sure his emotions will settle as he begins to feel better and confident within








How is your mum holding up? 
I will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

joe you and your dad will be in my prayers








I'm so sorry to here about this. I know how hard it is for you and your family . take care of your mom I think its hardest on her .
my dad just had a stroke 3 weeks ago , so I know your just really scared I was.
its so nice to know that people you've never seen will pray for you and your loved ones 
everyone here at SM is special


----------



## ScoobydoosDaddy (Oct 11, 2005)

Joe, sorry to hear about your father, I want you to know that he's in our prayers, plus your mother and the rest of your family.......t/c and stay safe, my friend


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, so happy to hear that your father is doing better. I hope by this time, he is speaking to you. My father-in-law went thru a medical trauma a year and a half ago. It wasn't heart, it was an aortic aneurysm that burst, which is what killed John Ritter. They only gave hime a 10% chance of survival. We all flew home. He was in the hospital 17 days, most of which he does not remember at all but he is fully recovered now. It really softened him. Now, he never ends a phone conversation without telling us that he loves us, and he hugs us when we are together - he never did those thinggs before. He said the experience really made him realize what is important in life and how blessed we are to have each other. He still gets very emotional at times. Your father very well may experience the same things, so please don't be alarmed. Dad's doctor said it is very normal. I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

Joe,
I was a bit late reading this post, but started praying as soon as I started reading them, and was so pleased by the end of the post to see God has already been placing his healing hands on your dad. I will pray for continued healing for him and for peace your family.
Vonda


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe, We really appreciate that you have taken the time to keep us updated. I wish your father continued progress with his recovery. You and your family need to take good care of yourselves also.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

you girls are great, thanks for keeping the thoughts and prayers going









today was another long day but also a great one, they took out the ventilator tube and he looks great, even greater though is the fact that the lack of oxygen nor the trouble getting the vent tube in (they cut the inside of his throat getting it in) affected his vocal cords or his speech, it is raspy but he is talking fine







he doesnt remember anything from sunday night to this morning but i think its a good thing, he remembers everything up to sunday and is slowly remembering what we are telling him, he's in good spirits, the only thing getting him down is how uncomfortable it is laying in the bed but that is minor compared to what he survived, they said today that 90+% of the people that have this particular rythm attack do not survive it, our heros are the local EMT's and firefighters who responded, they literally saved his life, minutes more and it would have been doubtful he lived, the staff at the hospital have been great as well and we owe them much gratitude, the plan is to operate on him friday to insert the mini defibrilator(sp) and maybe just maybe go home on sunday but he has a slight infection they are treating which may put the surgery off until monday but we're hoping for friday so we can get him home and get him comfortable, its hard to fathom that the power of prayer and the state of modern medicine can take someone who was by all means dead, bring him back to life and let him go home within a week









i'm sorry i havent responded to my emails and PM's but rest assured as things calm I will address or respond to them 

thanks again to everyone


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Joe, that is good news. We will all continue to pray for his full recovery. I do not think anyone will be upset that you have not had time to answer emails and pm's - you just need to concentrate on you, your parents and your family. We all understand that your time is consumed by this right now. Take care of yourself.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Joe,

We are so VERY pleased to hear this GREAT news!

Yes Sir, never underestimate the power of prayer. 

We look forward to more encouraging updates about your Father, and will keep him and your family in our prayers.

Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> you girls are great, thanks for keeping the thoughts and prayers going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe,

That's great news!!! Isn't modern medicine amazing??


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

What wonderful news for you and your family







I hope surgery goes as planned, and you can get your father home into his own bed. I know it will be easier on all of you too.

Modern medicine (and prayer) is a wonderful thing. One of the families who got a pup from me last year has an adopted three year old son who got a kidney transplant one Friday and went home the next. The little one was talking with me on the phone on Tuesday, telling me about his new toy. 

Joe, I know you must be exhaused, but just want you to know how much it means to keep up updated on your father.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm so glad to hear your father is doing so well. Thanks for taking the time to update us. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.
Carla & Shotzi


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Joe,
I'm so glad to hear that your Dad is getting a defibrillator. They are truly life savers. When you first posted about his requiring defibrillation I wondered if he would need a defibrillator. Prior to coming to Cardiac Rehab I worked for 13 years in an electrophysiology lab inserting defibs and pacemakers. The technology available now is an amazing thing and will help keep your Dad safe from further events. It cn be a pretty scarey concept for patients and families to adjust to but know there are thousands of people who have them leading normal lives. They are wonderful things!!!
















Ginny Ty and Tasker


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Jo







Both Gary and myself are very pleased to hear more encouraging news and we will continue to keep your dad, you and all your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Joe,

I am late







in reading this thread but I want you to know that you, your dad and family are in my daily prayers, and thoughts. My cousin (who is 52) just had a defibrillator put in a month ago and he said it is fantastic, he feels better than he has felt in a very long time. My cousin has now been given a clean bill of health and has no restrictions on his activities







. Sorry







I did not see this post earlier.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow that is very scary!







So glad to hear how well he is improving!







Will definantely keep him and your family in our thoughts and prayers!







I agree, the whole modern medicine thing is amazing, it is so awesome to see miricles happen!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the update. I have and will continue to pray for your dad's complete recovery and also for you and your family. Take care and God Bless!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I am continually in awe of the power of Jesus, and answered prayer. I cry thinking of the joy you are going through. Each little improvement is a chance to praise and thank Him! Yippee!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

quick update: today was another good day but a hard one on dad, he moved out of the critical care unit into a room on the same floor so that he is close should something happen, he did alot of moving around going to a new room, getting a cat scan, taking a bath etc so he is sore and tired, i just left there so he could get some sleep

unfortunately he wont get out by sunday, its looking more like tuesday or wednesday now, they decided to do a catherization (sp) tommorow to check for any new blockages and repair them if there are any and he will have the defibilator put in on monday, he is struggling with his short term memory, me and mom have told him at least 100 times what has happened, what day it is, who has visited, etc and 3 hours later he has no clue what we told him, but i can understand how hard it is, a few times each day i have to think what day it is, its been a whirlwind since sunday, hopefully it is temporary from the drugs and trauma but even if it isnt its something we can manage with in the future, we talked today about things that happened last week and things from 30 years ago that he remembers fine so we'll see where this leads us

i hope tommorow he will have a better day and i'm going to try and get some rest this weekend myself, i probably have over extended myself mentally but to keep my mom from being in the position my dad is in now it is worth it, its weird in a way as we get older how our parents are our parents but become somewhat like our children, as the oldest of 3 sons i'll gladly assume that role

thanks for the well wishes for me and my family and the continued prayers


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

you are a good man, Joe. I think the memory loss is normal. My father-in-law still does not remember anything of what happened to him but has never lost old memories. When he was in the hospital, he kept asking us the same questions your dad is asking, but knew things that had happened long ago. I do hope that you get some rest - I know you want to be there for your parents but if you make yourself sick, you won't be able to do that. All of us here appreciate you so much and want only the best for you.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I think in time your dad will be ok.My Dad had a 5 by-pass heart surgery at 70 yrs old.& lived another 8 yrs.He actually died of cancer & not heart problems.Your Dad is still somewhat young & with the good care he is getting & the loving care from you & all the family,& all the prayers from SM members,I think he will recover nicely.Remember to take care of yourself too though.I'm still praying.[attachment=5642:attachment]


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe, Try not to worry too much about the memory stuff. He has been through a lot but he is young and hopefully that will go in his favor. My dad is in his early 70's and had a knee replacement last month. He was absolutely out of his head in the hospital. And you are right that it is scary when our parents have problems and we assume the parental role with them. I guess we just have to be thankful that we have the time and ability to help them out.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Joe, best wishes and payers go out to your dad. I really hope everything turns out okay. I am so sorry you and your family are going through this. Hang in there and know that we are all sending him our best!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Try not to worry too much about your dad's short term memory. I once read an article about this and they said the short term memory slowly comes back. It went on to say that the patient's short term memory returned more rapidly once they were in their own homes. Please take care of yourself too.








Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Joe,

Glad to hear you will be able to get some rest this weekend.

We certainly will keep your Father and family in our prayers.

Thank you for the updates!

Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Hi Joe







You are a good son to your parents, I know what you are going through, I took on the role of caring for my parents in their later years and you are right it's just like role reversal, we become the parents, and they become more dependant on us in many ways, but your parents are still young and I am sure your dad will regain his short term memory once he is home and feeling more relaxed and confident in himself. Sometimes when we go through a traumatic experience with our health we become a little confused and insecure, but in time as the confidence returns all seems to fall back into place.

We will continue to keep you and your mom and dad in our thoughts and prayers, and you do need to take a rest as well, your health is important too Joe, take care 









Janet


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Lots of prayers for continued improvement, Joe. Many of us must be of the same age range because I, too, am caring for my father who went through a similar situation as your father - with many other complications. The memory problem has been hard for me because my father was so vital and alert and 'with it'. As his health improves -- the memory improves, too. Thankfully he doesn't remember anything of what lead to the ambulance trip to the hospital. Maybe it's nature's way of protecting us from some of the hard things? 

Thanks for taking the time to update us -- that is kind of you -- because you know that we all do care.


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hi







Joe







My thoughts are still with you. I sort of know what you are going through. I have had my mom living with us for the past 14 years(she is now 90). Most times it is fine but it isn't unusual to find that I now must parent my parent (including emergency trips to the hospital). One thing I have learned is that it is very important that sometimes you have to say no to them(not because you don't love them but because you do) because you need some time for yourself. If you don't you will run out of energy and then you won't be able to help them because you are exhausted. So if at all possible try to take at least a couple of hours a day to just do something to refresh yourself. It dosen't have to be much, it could be something as simple as going for a walk or playing with the pups. As others have said you are a good son and I am sure your parents really appriciate it. They must be good people to have raised such a fine man.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I know all too well how frustrating it is for them with short term memory loss. My mother is dealing with it for a few years now. But she is 84 and in her case it is a kind of vascular dementia. It is depressing for them. But your father will get better, he is still young. He has been through a lot and still has to go through surgery Monday. Keep in mind that anesthesia can do something too to your memory and he might experience more of the same next week. Just tell him it's only temporary and it will come back. Don't make him feel worse by telling him "I already told you that". Make it look like it's the first time he is asking the question.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I am continually in awe of the power of Jesus, and answered prayer. I cry thinking of the joy you are going through. Each little improvement is a chance to praise and thank Him! Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










AMEN, well said. I am still praying for all of your family.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

I am glad that your Dad is getting the care he needs and sorry that he is having the memory problems that are so common when one gets shocked. We, like you were so worried about this memory loss until we found out that it is very common for someone who has been shocked...I believe you said your Dad was shocked 3 or 4 times...my uncle was shocked 5 times. He remembered the shocks but very little else that happened or what was happening at the moment....however, once things settled down and he got on more solid footing...he improved conciderably.

Hang in there Joe...the prayers continue.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Joe, just checking in to say that we will continue to keep your entire family in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing your dad continuted warm wishes towards a speedy recovery.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=182380
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too, am praying for your dad, you and your family.

ginny & zoe & bella


----------

